

Ask HN: Does my homepage make sense to you? - landland

I&#x27;m looking for some feedback from the HN community on my homepage for a new project I&#x27;m working on. Would love some critiques and insights. The URL is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.audienceowl.com<p>Included a clickable link in the comments. Thanks.
======
ASquare
_1\. Landing Page Copy:_

This piece of text is your USP "Identifies which of your subscribers are
influencers"

I think that all you need is , with a slight modification:

i. "Identify influencers in you email list" and

 _ii._ the 4 bullet points above the How it works video. ie

"Generate relevant content for your audience (more traffic)

Segment your audience so you can send targeted offers (save money)

Create offers that will convert better (more revenue)

Target advertising dollars that reaches your ideal audience (higher ROI)"

Everything else is too much to read - most people are just not going to do
that.

 _2\. How it works Video:_

This can then come directly under this copy (in place of the infographic you
have currently.

 _3\. Background Image:_

This is just too random. You want something that's more reflective of your
users end state after they've used your product.

 _4\. Call to Action button:_

Instead of what you have, induce a little excitement/urgency by changing the
text in the button to something like "Get Early Access".

Being "notified" is just boring.

Note: Everything to this point, ie the landing page copy, the video and the
CTA button should fit on one page without scrolling.

 _5\. Other Links:_

The purpose of this pre-launch landing page is to get people to click on the
CTA button and give you their email address, not click around.

 _a._ If you take the suggestion I made in #2, that removes the need for the
"How it works" link in the header

 _b._ Similarly, the CTA button in the header is redundant

 _c._ The Pricing link: Given that people haven't had a chance to play around
with your product, giving them info on pricing is without context and they
can't really judge whether the features make sense or not. Also, there's no
comparison info to similar products to judge the value of your offering.

I suggest one of 2 paths:

 _i._ Either remove pricing info for now and see if the landing page with the
video itself converts or not or

 _ii._ Try testing pricing with a 3-page landing page strategy like Buffer
did: [https://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-wee...](https://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-
how-we-did-it)

Hope that all made sense.

------
slater
\- Way, way, waaaaaaaay too much text.

\- Odd color and layout choices:

\-- Why is "Enterprise" in scary black?

\-- Why are some things vaguely centered (but not), other items right-aligned,
and then back to left-aligned?

\-- From the top, we go through blue, light-gray, orange, grayish-blue, black,
yellow, dark-gray, blue, etc. colors.

\- Bottom menu links don't work.

\- "It's as easy (and awesome as pie)" should probably read "It's as easy (and
awesome) as pie"

\- "Hoot doesn't?" ... just... no.

\- Lots and lots and lots of little things like missing decimal commas ("2000
profile matches" should be "2,000 profile matches", etc.)

\- Resizing the browser window makes the hero image appear/disappear (Firefox
33, OSX 10.9.5, latest rMBP)

\- The website is missing a useful title tag (currently: "Audience Owl -/")

\- And again: Shorten ALL texts! Example for the top call-to-action: "Next
Level E-mail Marketing. [new line] Deep insights into your e-mail recipients"

~~~
landland
thanks for taking the time to write all of this, I really appreciate it. So it
looks like I have a lot of work to do, mostly clean up the design colors and
fix the copy, formatting. There was actually a lot more text in previous
iterations believe it or not! I'll work on it. Thanks again for the candid
feedback.

------
danbolt
One or two other commenters mentioned there's a lot going on, but I feel there
are MUCH worse websites for that.

I think all it needs is a little more negative space, and it'll pop. Good
stuff!

~~~
zingplex
The site looks good but it will never compare the masterfully crafted
demonstrated by Geocities Bootstrap

------
lmm
Looks pretty slick. I like that it's full width, at least on my screen.

On my computer on initial load the image is almost, but not quite, all above
the fold, with the orange button cut in half, which isn't a great look.

The colour scheme seems slightly incoherent - you've got a lot of blues, some
orange, and then this black/yellow section in the middle that sticks out
almost like a banner ad. I'd see if you can rework that to fit in better with
the rest of the page.

~~~
landland
thanks, mate. I'll fiddle with it some more to move the button higher up. I'll
also try to cut back on all the colours, it is probably overwhelming to users.

------
detaro
Personal opinions about what you offer aside:

Link to your Privacy Policy doesn't work.

The "get notified when we launch" buttons look odd (I don't like the tab-like
look, and the lines below them don't always match the width of the tab). If I
click on one the background of the page jumps around.

The first blocks are to short, making the page very busy. Try to combine their
looks.

~~~
landland
Yeah, the links at the bottom don't work yet. When you refer to the "first
blocks are to short", which are you referring to?

~~~
detaro
The 3 "blocks" below the image (4 vertical points, then three horizontal, then
4 in different color scheme). I hope you get now which part I mean.

------
superasn
I think there is too much going on there, in terms of text, and colors. Try
moving the video to the top just below the main headline. Also a span12 grid
with 3 cols would look better since you want an opinion.

"Use this knowledge to build strategic relationships, sa.." text looks really
out of place.

~~~
landland
Thanks man. It seems like the general consensus is that there is too much
going on which I'll need to address somehow. Back to the drawing board.

------
EricW613
Doesn't work with old browsers. And may want to make sure potential clients
browser versions are compatiable with the site

~~~
landland
Which browser did you try it with? Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
EricW613
When it broke I was using IE version 9.0.8112.16421.

~~~
landland
Interesting, when I switch to IE 9 it loads fine over here. What exactly
broke?

~~~
EricW613
Just some layout things. Everything is there but the layout gets totally
screwed.

Works fine and looks good in Firefox though.

~~~
landland
shit, ok will look into it. Thanks!

~~~
EricW613
Personally I wouldn't bother fixing it just have a warning that says "This
version of Internet Explorer is no longer supported. Please upgrade to a
......" (I took from gmail) So they know if they continue this isn't how the
webpage is suppose to look and may behave badly because of it. Or something
along the lines of that

~~~
landland
I think IE 9 is about as far back as I'm willing to go. So I would like to get
that working, but you are right, anything older and I should have a warning.

------
mszyndel
If you think about this project seriously then you should hire a designer,
it's gonna be money well spent.

~~~
slater
I didn't want to be rude... ;)

~~~
landland
not rude at all! very helpful :)

------
PeterWhittaker
Site is blank with cookies disabled. (Yes, there are a few of us out there
:->)

------
landland
link is [http://www.audienceowl.com](http://www.audienceowl.com)

------
VieElm
It's not terrible.

~~~
landland
hehe thanks! Is there anything you like about it? Anything you hate?

